# Gwenview non mi stampa le immagini

## lsegalla

Mi trovo con Gwenview che non mi stampa le immagini.

Ho provato a lanciarlo da Konsole per vedere qualche output.

Appena lancio GWENVIEW vedo quanto segue...

```
$ gwenview

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

"/usr/bin/gwenview(27434)" Error in thread 3045660432 : "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown - The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorage was not provided by any .service files"

"/usr/bin/gwenview(27434)" Error in thread 3045660432 : "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Invalid name"

"/usr/bin/gwenview(27434)" Error in thread 3045660432 : "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown - The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorage was not provided by any .service files"

"/usr/bin/gwenview(27434)" Error in thread 3045660432 : "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Invalid name"

"/usr/bin/gwenview(27434)" Error in thread 3045660432 : "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown - The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorage was not provided by any .service files"

"/usr/bin/gwenview(27434)" Error in thread 3045660432 : "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Invalid name"

"/usr/bin/gwenview(27434)" Error in thread 3045660432 : "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown - The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorage was not provided by any .service files"

"/usr/bin/gwenview(27434)" Error in thread 3045660432 : "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Invalid name"

"/usr/bin/gwenview(27434)" Error in thread 3045660432 : "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown - The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorage was not provided by any .service files"

"/usr/bin/gwenview(27434)" Error in thread 3045660432 : "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Invalid name"

gwenview(27434)/kdeui (kdelibs): Attempt to use QAction "edit_redo" with KXMLGUIFactory! 

gwenview(27434)/kdeui (kdelibs): Attempt to use QAction "edit_undo" with KXMLGUIFactory! 

"/usr/bin/gwenview(27434)" Error in thread 3045660432 : "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown - The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorage was not provided by any .service files"

"/usr/bin/gwenview(27434)" Error in thread 3045660432 : "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Invalid name"

gwenview(27434)/kdecore (services) KMimeTypeFactory::parseMagic: Now parsing  "/usr/share/mime/magic"

gwenview(27434)/kdecore (services) KMimeTypeFactory::parseMagic: Now parsing  "/home/luca/.local/share/mime/magic"

"/usr/bin/gwenview(27434)" Error in thread 3045660432 : "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown - The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorage was not provided by any .service files"

"/usr/bin/gwenview(27434)" Error in thread 3045660432 : "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Invalid name"

"/usr/bin/gwenview(27434)" Error in thread 3045660432 : "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown - The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorage was not provided by any .service files"

"/usr/bin/gwenview(27434)" Error in thread 3045660432 : "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Invalid name"

"/usr/bin/gwenview(27434)" Error in thread 3045660432 : "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown - The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorage was not provided by any .service files"

"/usr/bin/gwenview(27434)" Error in thread 3045660432 : "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Invalid name"

"/usr/bin/gwenview(27434)" Error in thread 3045660432 : "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown - The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorage was not provided by any .service files"

"/usr/bin/gwenview(27434)" Error in thread 3045660432 : "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Invalid name"

"/usr/bin/gwenview(27434)" Error in thread 3045660432 : "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown - The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorage was not provided by any .service files"

"/usr/bin/gwenview(27434)" Error in thread 3045660432 : "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Invalid name"                                               

"/usr/bin/gwenview(27434)" Error in thread 3045660432 : "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown - The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorage was not provided by any .service files"

"/usr/bin/gwenview(27434)" Error in thread 3045660432 : "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Invalid name"

"/usr/bin/gwenview(27434)" Error in thread 3045660432 : "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown - The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorage was not provided by any .service files"

"/usr/bin/gwenview(27434)" Error in thread 3045660432 : "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Invalid name"

```

Se poi provo (selezionata l'immagine che mi interessa) a stampare l'immagine del caso vedo che esce quanto segue:

```
gwenview(27434)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

gwenview(27434) Gwenview::PrintOptionsPage::alignment: alignment= 132 
```

Non sono in grado di interpretare questo output, a voi dice qualcosa?

Oppure avete qualche consiglio per il mio problema?

----------

